# How do you know if you have IBS??



## RaySmay (May 25, 2003)

I have been sick for 2 years. No one know what's wrong with me. My Doctor thinks I may have IBS. How do you know?


----------



## KatieCC (Aug 27, 2002)

IBS is a "functional disorder" which means your body and digestive system look perfectly normal and healthy, but for some reason they don't function properly. All tests on someone with IBS come back normal. So it is a diagnosis of exclusion... you're having these symptoms, and they cannot find anything wrong with you that's causing them, they call it IBS.Some doctors will diagnose IBS just by the pattern of symptoms you're having, or with a couple tests, some might do more invasive testing, especially if your symptoms suggest you could have a serious problem like Crohn's disease, Ulcerative Colitis, or colon cancer. Some doctors explain your options and leave it up to you if you want to have extensive testing to rule out other things.Kate


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Thank you kate! I couldn't have put it better myself.The doc will most probably do a blood test and various other little tests. He may do sigmoidoscopy or colonoscopy. It depends on what your symptoms suggest. If you are suffering from weight loss and bleeding he will delve further i should think. The tests are not that bad and i would suggest you consulted your doctor before assuming you have anything. It is always better to be safe rather than sorry after all as there are other more serious conditions that can mimic IBS.It is good that your doc thinks you have IBS because that means technically there is nothing wrong with you, it is functional. So no disease present. Im sure thats not comforting though. Sorry i can' tbe of more help. Keep bugging your doctor for more information.Nikki


----------

